# ASUS express gate cloud



## supraja.t.a

My ASUS 1015cx eee pc has come with express gate cloud pre-installed. I would like to install windows xp or 7 onto this netbook. I am also unsure how to go about the recovery and backup process mentioned in the manual. Please help me regarding this.


----------



## Corday

I thought this Netbook also came with Windows 7 starter as part of a dual OS with Express Gate. Check with Asus as you might be better off with the dual system rather than doing extra work. As an aside, you should be backing up essential material anyway.


----------



## supraja.t.a

It says there is dual OS. I tried booting with windows which comes up as an option (but it does not boot with windows I guess because it is not installed).takes you back to the same page so that we can boot with express gate. 
I am able to run the recovery, but there is no option I find for backup. how do I back up essential files?


----------



## Corday

Any third party program to an external or optic drive source. Acronis and Genie come to mind.


----------

